# Hello from the great state of Michigan



## patriot guard rider (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm really not new to BBq and smoke, but I'm not a know-it-all either. I already learned a lot of stuff tonight just from Smoking Meat.com. I grill out all year long, in the rain and in the cold MI winter. I have a Char Griller Duo that I been really busy on and so far nobody has died yet. I also have a ECB that I have used a lot. Now I am going to modify it and use it even more. I am also into Lodge Cast Iron and have a Sportsman Grill too. I also have a Masterbuilt Digital Electric on order that my wife bought for me. Looking forward to this forum and meeting new people. Please Support Our Troops.
Patriot Guard Rider
real name is Frank


----------



## meateater (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks here and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome to SMF - glad to have you with us - congrats on the new smoker


----------



## fire it up (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome to the site Frank!


----------



## treegje (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF Frank,We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## bassman (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.  Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## brohnson (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## ol' smokey (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF Frank. Glad to have you onboard.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello Frank, and welcome to the SMF. I think you're going to be in for some fun with that new MES. It's all good my friend.


----------



## eaglewing (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## irishteabear (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, Frank.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 18, 2010)

First off welcome Frank to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## chef jeff tx (Jan 18, 2010)

Howdy & welcome aboard!!

*Much respect for the PGR!!*


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## garyt (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome to the Family


----------



## tcounts (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## marty catka (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome Frank. Glad to see another Michigander on site.  Looking forward to seeing pics of your 'que.


----------



## tlzimmerman (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome, there is a great group of seasoned vets to try to help us along!


----------



## blue (Jan 19, 2010)

WElcome aborad Frank from Warren, MI.  Got a summer place near Millington so and spend a lot of time near your neck of the woods.


----------



## seenred (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello Frank, and welcome aboard!  Glad you joined us.


----------



## warthog (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF.  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## patriot guard rider (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Warthog, I like your chimney and themometers on your Chargriller.
I have a Chargriller Duo with SFB and am looking to upgrade my thermometers (Or heat guages). Do you mind telling me where you got them?


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse.
Click Here it's "FREE"... 5 Day eCourse

*How to post Qview to Forum:*

When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...

Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...

Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.



For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## gruelurks (Jan 19, 2010)

Who says everyone is leaving Michigan? :-) Welcome!


----------



## cheech (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard glad to have one more from Michigan. What a crew we have.


----------



## marty catka (Jan 20, 2010)

Patriot Guard...check out ebay for the thermometers.  Many available for a good price.


----------



## patriot guard rider (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks Marty


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 20, 2010)

to the best place on the web dedicated to smoking meat.  Hope you like it here.  Learn lots, then help others.  That's what we're all about here.


----------

